# Flying Standing Up



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I thought this was a joke and it made me laugh when I read it but it is, apparently, a possible new scheme by a certain no frills airline, who I refuse to name (don’t think I am allowed to anyway). 

The idea is that they will rip out the last 5 or 6 rows of the plane and replace them with bar stool type seating (no bar though!) or vertical seating?? (maybe means being strapped to a pole or something). :noidea: The passengers will then be offered the option to fly for “free” :flypig: if they choose to fly standing up. I assume they will have to pay first, then if they stand, can claim it back (though probably not the airport taxes, I would imagine). 

No doubt, passengers who didn’t want to fly standing up would have to reserve their seat before and pay for the privilege too. Obviously this is a desperate attempt to fill up the planes but would you do it for the sake of flying free or do you think the idea is appalling? I dont know why but I just find some of this airline’s profit boosting schemes a bit too “cheap”. lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I heard that too, "Ryanair"!!!!!!! hhhmm, well if it makes flying cheaper and there are people who dont mind standing????????? wouldnt suit me tho!! Appaerently theyre only doing it on very short flights, under two hours

I think we are all gonna have to get used to the idea that there are now gonna be different ways of flying, from the top 1st class, business class etc, down to well hanging from the wings eventually LOL



Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Any of them offering "Mile High Club" concessions?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I heard that too, "Ryanair"!!!!!!! hhhmm, well if it makes flying cheaper and there are people who dont mind standing????????? wouldnt suit me tho!! Appaerently theyre only doing it on very short flights, under two hours
> 
> I think we are all gonna have to get used to the idea that there are now gonna be different ways of flying, from the top 1st class, business class etc, down to well hanging from the wings eventually LOL
> 
> ...


Yes, the wings is the next logical step, isnt it? It just seems to be getting more and more bizarre. (But maybe this is why I am not a business person.) Maybe students will go for it. And anyone with stamina. It's just that it seems a bit humiliating. How much cheaper will it be though? If you have to pay the airport taxes (I imagine you would), and they do quite low fares anyway, will it really be much of a deal?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Any of them offering "Mile High Club" concessions?



Wouldnt be surprised if they did, actually. No doubt you would be top of their mailing list, Xtreme.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

If you're on a budget & travelling by yourself then why not? The stools will probably be more comfortable than the sardine seats anyway.
The only way to fly is up front, in the drivers seat.... now that I enjoy:clap2:


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Yes, the wings is the next logical step, isnt it? It just seems to be getting more and more bizarre. (But maybe this is why I am not a business person.) Maybe students will go for it. And anyone with stamina. It's just that it seems a bit humiliating. How much cheaper will it be though? If you have to pay the airport taxes (I imagine you would), and they do quite low fares anyway, will it really be much of a deal?



I know what you mean Caz. I just think altho it sounds like these big businesses are just making money out of our discomfort, gradually things will shake down and they´ll hit upon something that will work or be popular.

Its progress I guess, I remember when I first flew on a plane, I was about 7ish and it was considered a luxury form of travelling. The air hostesses were impeckable, the service was brilliant, comfy seats.... flying was for the few and it was an honour and an event!

Now its like a bus service, I think thats where Ryan air are getting their ideas from. I´m sure there will always be the posh forms of flying, leather seats, proper cutlery, real food.... for a price and thats fine for those who can afford it. They´ll be the same folk who use a chauffer driven limo to pick em up from the Airport, instead of getting on the bus!

JUo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I know what you mean Caz. I just think altho it sounds like these big businesses are just making money out of our discomfort, gradually things will shake down and they´ll hit upon something that will work or be popular.
> 
> Its progress I guess, I remember when I first flew on a plane, I was about 7ish and it was considered a luxury form of travelling. The air hostesses were impeckable, the service was brilliant, comfy seats.... flying was for the few and it was an honour and an event!
> 
> ...


Dont get me wrong, Jo, I think the low cost airlines, generally, are a good thing. Its just this particular airline, and their boss, that I find a bit too much. 

Mind you, as Doggy says, the bar stools may be more comfortable, particularly if you have long legs. (The last time I flew, I was next to a really tall guy and I felt so sorry for him cramped up in a tiny seat next to the window, I offered to swap so he could sit in the aisle.) That is assuming, of course, it is a bar stool - if they go with the hanging strap of the buses, there might be some issues when they hit turbulence. :target:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Dont get me wrong, Jo, I think the low cost airlines, generally, are a good thing. Its just this particular airline, and their boss, that I find a bit too much.
> 
> Mind you, as Doggy says, the bar stools may be more comfortable, particularly if you have long legs. (The last time I flew, I was next to a really tall guy and I felt so sorry for him cramped up in a tiny seat next to the window, I offered to swap so he could sit in the aisle.) That is assuming, of course, it is a bar stool - if they go with the hanging strap of the buses, there might be some issues when they hit turbulence. :target:


I´m sure health and safety would have something to say!!!

Interestingly when I flew a few months ago, I was sitting next to a very tall guy who complained to the cabin crew that due to his size and the lack of leg room, he would be unable to get into the "brace" position should the worst happen and that was illegal. They actually HAD to move him to an "extra leg room" seat!!!!!

jo xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´m sure health and safety would have something to say!!!
> 
> Interestingly when I flew a few months ago, I was sitting next to a very tall guy who complained to the cabin crew that due to his size and the lack of leg room, he would be unable to get into the "brace" position should the worst happen and that was illegal. They actually HAD to move him to an "extra leg room" seat!!!!!
> 
> jo xx


Oh, good for him. Fortunately, I never have that problem being vertically challenged, only when I was travelling alone with my son as a baby was it a bit difficult, with him on my lap trying to eat, feed, and entertain him :juggle: Luckily, I always seemed to end up sitting next to some very sympathetic people, who didnt mind taking him off my hand, for a few minutes. :clap2: :clap2::cheer2:


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m sure health and safety would have something to say!!!
> 
> Interestingly when I flew a few months ago, I was sitting next to a very tall guy who complained to the cabin crew that due to his size and the lack of leg room, he would be unable to get into the "brace" position should the worst happen and that was illegal. They actually HAD to move him to an "extra leg room" seat!!!!!
> 
> jo xx


I saw the O Leary interview when it was mentioned, and also the other one where he mentioned ripping out two of the three toilets to squeeze in extra seats.
Depending which he goes for, there will be a choice between bringing your own rope or taking a porta potty with you.

To be serious, I cant see it being allowed either by the air safety authorities or Boeing the manufacturers.
More of a publicity stunt I think,...with O Leary any publicity seems to be good publicity.

Interesting one re. tall people,.........shall have to tell my son that one,......I,m sure he will find it useful..........


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

What happens with all those anti-DVT exercises you're meant to do on the plane??! All standing up jiggling and stretching around together in unison - could be fun!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Especially when jammed in tight between two or three big busty blondes!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Apparently the Chinese airlines have also been looking into this! so I dont think its a publicity stunt .... just a way for them to get more people on one plane - but I suppose if they can do that safely then it reduced the number of planes that need to be up there .... carbon footprint and all that!

Im a "frightened flyer" ! lol ... I have travelled a lot with work so it doesnt stop me doing it ... it Just hate it! ... so the though of sitting no a bloody stool fills me with horror! just imagine take off and landing .. how do you hang on ?? what hold you in ?? what about when you have your little tray of food where does that go ? ... maybe you could have one of those trays with a strap on that you hand around your neck like the old ice cream sellers in the cinema ? just to keep your gin and tonic safe!

Sue xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Ryanair*



littleredrooster said:


> I saw the O Leary interview when it was mentioned, and also the other one where he mentioned ripping out two of the three toilets to squeeze in extra seats.
> To be serious, I cant see it being allowed either by the air safety authorities or Boeing the manufacturers.
> More of a publicity stunt I think,...with O Leary any publicity seems to be good publicity.
> 
> ..


Here's a link to the news according to the Daily Mail. Here the boss of Ryanair says it's ok on the safety front. Thay also talk about baggage.
Ryanair to make passengers stand in bid to cram more on board | Mail Online


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

It sounds like a good idea to me. I spend mosy of my time standing as it is. The only thing is what happens for take of and landing. You need to sit with your seat bely on for safety reasons.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

I've read that Boeing have decided to NOT build the Fly Standing spec.

So, I'll be on the look out for Sopwith Camels flying into Galicia in the summer. With O'leary charging extra for the single seat option. The toilets however will be free after all.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I thought this was a joke and it made me laugh when I read it but it is, apparently, a possible new scheme by a certain no frills airline, who I refuse to name (don’t think I am allowed to anyway).
> 
> The idea is that they will rip out the last 5 or 6 rows of the plane and replace them with bar stool type seating (no bar though!) or vertical seating?? (maybe means being strapped to a pole or something). :noidea: The passengers will then be offered the option to fly for “free” :flypig: if they choose to fly standing up. I assume they will have to pay first, then if they stand, can claim it back (though probably not the airport taxes, I would imagine).
> 
> No doubt, passengers who didn’t want to fly standing up would have to reserve their seat before and pay for the privilege too. Obviously this is a desperate attempt to fill up the planes but would you do it for the sake of flying free or do you think the idea is appalling? I dont know why but I just find some of this airline’s profit boosting schemes a bit too “cheap”. lane:


I know the airline you are talking about,( I'm from that country) and I can't stand the arrogance of this man. It is amazing what some people will put up with to save a few pounds, but to be truthfull I have found that some of these cheap airlines are not that cheap  I voted with my feet, I had one bad experience with this airline and have never used it again, nor will I ever. When are the aviation authorities going to step in and do something about these DANGEROUS cuts. I travelled to Spain in the early 60's before it was the norm and it was a pleasure to travel, lovely airline staff, no drunkeness, we were treated like kings
those were the days. More expensive maybe, but much better and maybe it would stop the cheap larger louts (male and female) travelling so much and giving us all a bad name.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> I know the airline you are talking about,( I'm from that country) and I can't stand the arrogance of this man. It is amazing what some people will put up with to save a few pounds, but to be truthfull I have found that some of these cheap airlines are not that cheap  I voted with my feet, I had one bad experience with this airline and have never used it again, nor will I ever. When are the aviation authorities going to step in and do something about these DANGEROUS cuts. I travelled to Spain in the early 60's before it was the norm and it was a pleasure to travel, lovely airline staff, no drunkeness, we were treated like kings
> those were the days. More expensive maybe, but much better and maybe it would stop the cheap larger louts (male and female) travelling so much and giving us all a bad name.



I disagree! You can still fly in comfort on a comfy airline if you pay the price and thats fine, but times are moving on and there is a market for real cheapy flights! No they´re not always as cheap as the price they initially quote, but they´re alot less than the "posh" carriers!!!

Ages ago, I idd a check and Ryan, easyjet and monarch all did flights on the same day to the same place for under 50€ inc, BA did the same fight on the same day for nearly 300€. You take your pick! Thats what O'leary is pushing to do at the mo in my opinion, offer choice and allow everyone the chance to fly!

Jo xxx


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> I disagree! You can still fly in comfort on a comfy airline if you pay the price and thats fine, but times are moving on and there is a market for real cheapy flights! No they´re not always as cheap as the price they initially quote, but they´re alot less than the "posh" carriers!!!
> 
> Ages ago, I idd a check and Ryan, easyjet and monarch all did flights on the same day to the same place for under 50€ inc, BA did the same fight on the same day for nearly 300€. You take your pick! Thats what O'leary is pushing to do at the mo in my opinion, offer choice and allow everyone the chance to fly!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes most definately there is a market for the low cost airline, I mostly use Easyjet if I am flying within Europe as I have never had a problem with them< i found the staff to be extremely friendly and helpful, and their prices really good, I totally object to O'Leary treating human beings like a bunch of cattle and I think someone else said with humiliation. I know we are all looking for a bargain but I feel there are very few people about who cannot afford a cheap holiday, unless they are people who would never be able to afford one no matter how cheap. I know people on benefits here who can afford 2-3 holidays a year, and they have 1-2 kids. We have just returned from Vancouver travelling with a low cost airline, and I found the cabin staff indifferent, the seats tiny (and we paid to pick our own seats could'nt get extra leg room) and a most unpleasant journey> when I was looking at different airlines I noticed Virgin worked out the same price, to Seattle (they don't go to Canada unfortunatley) so if I had known my way around I would have chosen Virgin and gone through Seattle, the seats were much bigger and everything was included. We have now decided to return to Canada for good, I will be booking their budget airline but will book executive, as there are none of the larger airlines going direct from Belfast and I could'nt endure the 
cattlemarket again, I don't think it is necessary for anyone to be treated like that.I just wonder where it will all end with people like O'Leary, and most people object to being treated badly, even though they have to use this awfull airline
:confused2:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> I thought this was a joke and it made me laugh when I read it but it is, apparently, a possible new scheme by a certain no frills airline, who I refuse to name (don’t think I am allowed to anyway).
> 
> The idea is that they will rip out the last 5 or 6 rows of the plane and replace them with bar stool type seating (no bar though!) or vertical seating?? (maybe means being strapped to a pole or something). :noidea: The passengers will then be offered the option to fly for “free” :flypig: if they choose to fly standing up. I assume they will have to pay first, then if they stand, can claim it back (though probably not the airport taxes, I would imagine).
> 
> No doubt, passengers who didn’t want to fly standing up would have to reserve their seat before and pay for the privilege too. Obviously this is a desperate attempt to fill up the planes but would you do it for the sake of flying free or do you think the idea is appalling? I dont know why but I just find some of this airline’s profit boosting schemes a bit too “cheap”. lane:


I doubt this will ever be approved for security reasons. Can u imagine a turbulence?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> I don't think it is necessary for anyone to be treated like that.I just wonder where it will all end with people like O'Leary, and most people object to being treated badly, even though they have to use this awfull airline
> :confused2:


It will all end if no one uses the airline!! People talk with their feet - well their wallets and if they dont like the treatment they wont use it!! That´ll be the test

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m sure health and safety would have something to say!!!
> 
> Interestingly when I flew a few months ago, I was sitting next to a very tall guy who complained to the cabin crew that due to his size and the lack of leg room, he would be unable to get into the "brace" position should the worst happen and that was illegal. They actually HAD to move him to an "extra leg room" seat!!!!!
> 
> jo xx


brace yourself for this one jo 
im in your neck of the woods 22/8 to the 29th 
can me and the other half meet up maybe and have a drink on me of course 
staying at the kingfisher in benalmedena and anyone else who live's in the area fancy a chin wag ?
i dont bite honest


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> brace yourself for this one jo
> im in your neck of the woods 22/8 to the 29th
> can me and the other half meet up maybe and have a drink on me of course
> staying at the kingfisher in benalmedena and anyone else who live's in the area fancy a chin wag ?
> i dont bite honest



That would be brill Shawn!!!!!!! I´ll come down and find you!!!!! Shame Steves left the country that would have been interesting for you both!!!! LOL 

Just gotta work out when and where!!??????

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> That would be brill Shawn!!!!!!! I´ll come down and find you!!!!! Shame Steves left the country that would have been interesting for you both!!!! LOL
> 
> Just gotta work out when and where!!??????
> 
> Jo xxx


ok i will give u a shout on it nearer the time.
hope the sun,s belting down on spain for us


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> ok i will give u a shout on it nearer the time.
> hope the sun,s belting down on spain for us


Well its been belting down for sure the last few weeks, not a cloud in the sky, just as it should be!! So hopefully it will continue!

Jo xxx


----------

